# Odds .22 Ammo



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

A guy told me today that your odds are better of finding gold coins in a box of cracker jacks than of finding .22 ammo at Wal Mart.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Its out there not that hard to find Carters and Academy has it


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

They have stacks of it at Acadmey. I picked up a 300 box of Mini-Mag yesterday.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

It's getting much easier to find. I'm seeing some at Academy almost every other trip while not even looking for it.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone know where to find 22 win mag.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

It's around but kills me to pay more them 10,12 cents a bullet but it is what it is . I'm hearing different story's. Some say it's gradually coming back but pricing will never be the same .the ones who do have it will gouge you're eyes out price wise. Still a heck of a lot cheaper then a box of 223


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought bulk at Thunder Gun Range for around 0.12 cents last weekend. No limit.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank god i started buying a couple years ago I have around 55,000 rounds


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been buying 500rd bricks online for about $34 shipped to my house. Just one here and there when I get an email saying they are instock at a good price.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep its coming back. Although me and a buddy were just shooting the other day and it sure seems like the new stuff is dirtier and not as accurate as before. Hope thats not a trend


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Give it another year and we'll find not just a ton of .22RF but also at the realistic price around $20 for 500-round brick.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

We just need to remember the fine folks over the last couple of years putting the screws to us by hoarding and gouging price .... Hope they choke on their inventory


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

redduck said:


> anyone know where to find 22 win mag.


 I got some at the gun show last weekend. A guy was selling for about $18/50 round box. Not the best price, but he was the cheapest at the show I saw. Everyone else was over $20.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mrsh978 said:


> We just need to remember the fine folks over the last couple of years putting the screws to us by hoarding and gouging price .... Hope they choke on their inventory


x10.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

MechAg94 said:


> I got some at the gun show last weekend. A guy was selling for about $18/50 round box. Not the best price, but he was the cheapest at the show I saw. Everyone else was over $20.


I have more 22 mag than I or my grandkids will probably ever shoot but my rifle really likes the Hornady 30gr VMax. MrsG was in, of all places, Gibsons in Vernon, TX and they had several cases. $12/box. Happy days are here again!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> I have more 22 mag than I or my grandkids will probably ever shoot but my rifle really likes the Hornady 30gr VMax. MrsG was in, of all places, Gibsons in Vernon, TX and they had several cases. $12/box. Happy days are here again!


 Nice.


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

Four months ago I bought 550 round bricks at a rural Colorado Wall-mart for $22. Last year I paid the same at a farm and ranch in Wisconsin. In Boulder Co. it is not available at any price. It seems to be all about location.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> anyone know where to find 22 win mag.


http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/cci...nt-rimfire-ammunition/pid-1229725?N=131541342

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^^They had these in Bmt BUT was 19.??^^^ last week


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lake Jackson Academy had Hornady and CCI 22 mag weekend before last. 2 box limit. $12 something per box. That's the first I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Prices still way too high. Understand paying 10+ c/r if it is the only stuff you can get. But buying only what is necessary makes lot of sense. These prices will get back to 8+ c/r when we quit buying at the current prices. Shooters are the problem - need to stop subsidizing profiteers. Midway had CCI Mini Mags for $7.95/100 couple weeks ago - unfortunately the shipping is prohibitive. Better days are coming - 9mm is basically back to pre-crisis levels. Gun shows are the absolutely worst place to buy ammo - reloads aside.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Big Guy's in Pearland has been getting .22 in fairly regulary. I just got in (sold) some Federal brand .22 for a really good price. 

I have some Sellier and Bellot .22 in stock, but my price was not that good. I put .30 cents a box /100 on them just to get them out of the store. 

I have some target grade .22 coming late this week.


----------

